# NFAA Divisions



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/Constitution-By-Laws-2013-2014_0.pdf

pages 30-32


----------



## Bow string (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank You LoneBear....


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

OK--enjoy reading the results, but since I'm not familiar with NFAA, I looked up the classifications (thanks LoneBear), but where can I get a list of the definitions of the abbreviations. I figured out "P" is pro, "A" is amature, and "FS" is free style. Beyond that I'm clueless.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The A is for Adult there are no longer amature nor has there been for years, S is for senior, SS is for Silver senior, MS is for master Senior, YA is young adult, Y is for youth, C is for cub. Look at the website for all of the styles, hope this helps


----------

